# Eagle/Summit County Colorado ski area choices, etc?



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm breaking one of my ski vacation commandants, which is, _*"thou shalt not book a trip outside of 1 month"*_, due to the fact that I procured a mid-April week of insanely cheap lodging in the Vail Village.  Hopefully this doesn't come back to bite me in the posterior.  I'll be able to get 6 days of skiing in, and since I'm staying right at Vail I'm thinking it makes sense to ski there twice, and then make it to 4 of these other areas for one day each.


Arapahoe Basin
Beaver Creek
Breckenridge
Copper Mountain
Keystone
Loveland


So my question is the reverse of the typical "which place(s) would you choose" and is a question of, which 1 or 2 places would you leave out of the mix?   If it helps, I'm good with most terrain other than Warren Miller hucks etc..., but the woman stays on intermediates & doesn't do bumps/woods.

I'll have a rental vehicle, so suggestions regarding non ski day activities & things to do, places to see is welcome.   Also, are there ways to save money on Vail Resorts properties other than buying online?  If not, my strategy may be to wait until about Saint Patrick's Day & check Craigslist to see if people are dumping vouchers etc..., because those window prices are insane.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 27, 2017)

Between Vail and Beaver Creek I don't think I would go anywhere else.  There is so much there and who wants to drive if your almost slopeside.  Its 20+miles over to Copper and further for the others.  Maybe its just me but I would explore Vail for all its worth.  Have fun.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 27, 2017)

There is definitely 6 days worth of stuff to ski at Vail & Beaver Creek.

To answer your question, I'd probably leave Keystone and Loveland Off you list.  Loveland is great, but its definitely the farthest.  Your wife/girlfriend sounds like she will really enjoy skiing Breck. As will you.  A-Basin is a must, my favorite place to ski in Summit County. 

I've never skied Copper, but it is the closest.  You should definitely go there.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> *I'd probably leave Keystone and Loveland Off you list.  Loveland is great, but its definitely the farthest. *



Thanks for the good info.   

I should have noted, I will have 2 ski days prior to starting my stay at Vail.  I'll need to book a few nights at a hotel, so hitting any of the places between Vail and Denver wouldn't be a problem at all in terms of extra driving.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2017)

Copper has a weird setup because their trails are for the most part grouped by difficult. Not saying all but a lot are. So it may be hard to enjoy skiing it with the woman.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 27, 2017)

Stay in Silverthorne. Ski A-Basin and Loveland. Skip keystone.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2017)

To be honest they are all good!  None of them disappoint.

So, a large part of Vails back bowls are bumped up, however, there are blue runs and steeper non bumped runs back there but it is limited.  Vail does have a lot of blue trails in general, but it will start to ski smaller focusing on those trails.  The green trails that we have been on are rather boring and there lots of those too.  The restaurants are expensive and drinks well - A Bloody and an IP run about $22, my son got a hot chocolate and a clif bar for $11 - so bring your own food and beverages IMO.  There are picnic areas all over the mountain that you ski to.  You can be there all day and go from lift to lift.

I think you would enjoy A Basin and the way it is organized, you can take different runs once in a while and meet up at a single location - plus the place has its own nostalgia and views that are spectacular.   It reminds me of Cannon for some reason or old school Jay.  The main trails will become all too common by days end based on the way things funnel back to the base.  If it is nice out A Basin is a cool place to be.

Personally I think Keystone is a good bet based on the person you will be with.  The blue runs there are relatively steep but not bad and the runs on the front side are long as in 2 + miles long.  The lifts are fast so you rack up vert.  It is another place where you potentially could take separate runs once in a while and meet up with out confusion.  Even after skiing - the village, while relatively small has a cool vibe and we like to hang out at Kickapoo Tavern - food is decent and not crazy priced.  You can either pay to park in East or West Keystone Rd or there is a free shuttle from multiple lots.

Breckenridge is another perfect place to ski based on the skills of the person you are with.  Peak 8 gets busy but there are other places to go like Peak 9 - bottom part is not very exciting so ski the Mercury Lift.  Peak 10 (Falcon Lift) - says all black diamond but the three middle runs are not bad and are not bumped.  There is never any one there even on busy days.  The real pain in the behind about Breck is parking - if there early enough then parking at the Gondola parking lots is best but then you still are not there.  The ride up is 10-15 minutes or so and the stop are at Peak 7 or Peak 8.  Stay away from Peak 7's Independence Chair - always has a long lift line.

Loveland is pretty cool.  It is one massive bowl and when you get to the top of Chair 1 and look around - it blows your mind.  There is something off every lift for the woman and if she wants to chill for a bit there is Chair 1 waiting with several really entertaining runs.  You can also get free cat service top the top of the ridge.  Chair 9 takes you to the top of the Continental Divide with another great view.  The bar is on the first level of the lodge and the beers are relatively cheap and there are some inexpensive eats there too.  Upstairs is where the cafeteria is - but not really worth it IMO.

I have not been to Beaver Creek or Copper.  But have friends that ski there and they are not bump skiers.  There are a boat load of runs there too that would accommodate both of you and there a lot of different trail combinations to take.  It is the closest ski area to Vail over Vail Pass. 

Beaver Creek is about an hour away from Vail and the more complicated to get to due to the boat load of switchbacks once off the 70.  So A Basin, Breck, Keystone, and Loveland fall in the similar time frames (an hour or slightly less) as Beaver Creek to get to possibly less.  Loveland is all highway - mid week would be best and the fastest to get to besides Copper.  But traffic around April time frame is easy on the 70.

Now with all that, there can be some interesting storms in April as we experienced last year.  If that is the case, Vail Pass will not be an option and Beaver Creek will not be easy to get to either.  If it is nice out then everything is fair game.

I think Vail and Beaver Creak are two great resorts.  Copper is close so that is worth the trip for sure.  To be honest I would probably skip Breck since parking and the gondola ride up is a pain, however, the village is nice to walk around and the locals like Canteen.  Terrain wise it would be best for the person you are with.  I think Loveland is a place of its own and I think you would enjoy it - the lifts do seem a little slow though.  In the end while I like it - it is possibly one to skip but it is a beautiful place which you will see if driving through the tunnel during daylight since it surrounds the tunnel as it goes under Loveland.  We like Keystone just because you can really get some skiing in fast.  A Basin is A Basin so I would just do that one for sure even though that is the smallest of the 6.  Now, the time frame you mention is cutting it close and the places to ski might be limited.  Keystone generally closes the earliest.  BC Vail and Copper all close around mid month.  You may be left with Loveland, A Basin for sure and possibly Breck will stay open until end of April.

If driving past Copper then look up West Tavern - it is pretty good.  In Dillon - check out Pug Ryans Brewery.  In Breck Canteen, Breckenridge Brewery and Kensho Steakhouse.  If you want a day off, check out dog sledding around Leadville - although it may be too late.  Just a bit past Breck will be Hoosier Pass which has great views.

If you are around on a weekend, we have two for one deals for Loveland and A Basin and buddy passes for Vail Resorts. Keystone being the cheapest at $89 up to $116 for Vail.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 27, 2017)

Take those two days and ski Abasin and Loveland as there are plenty of deals and its a completely different experience


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 27, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Take those two days and ski Abasin and Loveland as there are plenty of deals and its a completely different experience



This


----------



## meff (Feb 27, 2017)

dlague said:


> Beaver Creek is about an hour away from Vail and the more complicated to get to due to the boat load of switchbacks once off the 70.



Clearly you haven't been to Beaver Creek, by bus its only 34 minutes, by car is more like 15 from Vail Village.


----------



## dlague (Feb 27, 2017)

meff said:


> Clearly you haven't been to Beaver Creek, by bus its only 34 minutes, by car is more like 15 from Vail Village.


Yup mentioned that in my post.  That was a Google maps time.  I also suggested that Beaver Creek should definitely be visited.  Being only 15 minutes then even more the reason to go.  

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2017)

dlague said:


> * Vail ......  The restaurants are expensive and drinks well *- A Bloody and an IP run about $22, my son got a hot chocolate and a clif bar for $11 - so bring your own food and beverages IMO.


   Sadly I'm noticing that looking at the menus of the places on property. The last thing I want when I'm on a ski vacation is a gloved waiter calling me "sir" and serving me a $48 steak or a $23 glorified sandwich.  I live 1hour from midtown Manhattan, so in the immortal words of Shania Twain, that dont impress me much.  I want greasy bar food after skiing and an IPA slapped on the table so hard that it spills over just a touch.  I'll have to drive off property to where the locals eat I guess, or alternatively the unit has a full kitchen, so simple cooking's always an option.  Thanks for the Kickapoo tip (and the others), perhaps I'll try that Saturday night after skiing since I'll be not far from there.



snoseek said:


> Take those two days and* ski Abasin and Loveland*



Seems that's a pretty strong consensus, so that would make it 2 days at Vail, 1 each at Loveland & Arapahoe Basin, and then I need to pick a few others.  

I checked and if I want to hit any of Beaver Creek, Keystone, or Copper Mountain it would have to be one of the first few days because they all close on Easter, whereas Breckenridge stays open late like the others.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2017)

4aprice said:


> *Between Vail and Beaver Creek I don't think I would go anywhere else.  There is so much there and who wants to drive if your almost slopeside.*  Its 20+miles over to Copper and further for the others.  Maybe its just me but I would explore Vail for all its worth.  Have fun.



It really doesn't bother me as I'm used to it; I stay with family when I ski Vermont and it's about 45 minutes to Smuggs & 55 minutes to Jay Peak, so that's a norm for me.  Last year when I went to Utah I had 6 ski days and I did one each at Alta, Deer Valley, Park City/Canyons, Powder Mountain, Solitude, and Snowbird even though I stayed a week in Park City. I like the variety, and I figure that way when I return I'll have a better idea where I want to go (or not).  That said, yes, I enjoy waking up & being right at the ski resort a lot more than I do driving 45 minutes! But I personally wouldn't sacrifice variety for less drive time, though I get how others would.


----------



## burski (Feb 28, 2017)

I live right in between Vail and Beavercreek, they are no more than 15 minutes drive from each other. I would definitely include  Beavercreek on your list it's got some really steep terrain but there's also plenty of intermediate stuff as well - it's a very underrated mountain. As far as eating goes, there are plenty of "cheaper" eats in Vail Village just got a know where to go if you want I would be happy to provide more info if you want to PM.    I would also definitely inclued A basin and Breck on your list Breck has got some really nice hike to stuff if you want to take an extra 20 minutes and go above the lifeline.   I am happy to give you more info if you want. 




meff said:


> Clearly you haven't been to Beaver Creek, by bus its only 34 minutes, by car is more like 15 from Vail Village.


----------



## skinavy (Feb 28, 2017)

Loveland & Copper are the only 2 not on the Epic pass...

You have 2 days prior to Vail, driving from Denver- I'd detour up 40 to WinterPark/MaryJane for a day.  You wanted a greasy burger & IPA tossed at you- that's what you'll get at the MJ base (can't speak to the WP village, although I hear it isn't too obnoxious).  Or you can hit up someone's beach party in the parking lot.
Was just there last week on a 1/2 day detour to Copper, loved it!  Yeah, she's mostly bumped up but Parsenn Bowl is gorgeous, blue and there are plenty of non-bumped options to get down so you can enjoy some long, pretty runs at 12kft with the lady.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 28, 2017)

Just a warning when it snows Vail pass can be an issue. I have been stuck in traffic for a long time. Never understood why everytime I am out west and driving through passes I always see people towing fucking boats in snow storms.


----------



## dlague (Feb 28, 2017)

If you go to Breck eat at Copper Top.  They are not owned by Vail and prices are good.  No Vail tax either.  It is at Peak 9.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 28, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> It really doesn't bother me as I'm used to it; I stay with family when I ski Vermont and it's about 45 minutes to Smuggs & 55 minutes to Jay Peak, so that's a norm for me.  Last year when I went to Utah I had 6 ski days and I did one each at Alta, Deer Valley, Park City/Canyons, Powder Mountain, Solitude, and Snowbird even though I stayed a week in Park City. I like the variety, and I figure that way when I return I'll have a better idea where I want to go (or not).  That said, yes, I enjoy waking up & being right at the ski resort a lot more than I do driving 45 minutes! But I personally wouldn't sacrifice variety for less drive time, though I get how others would.



I don't blame you for wanting to try other mountains, but Vail/Beaver Creek has so so much and would be like skiing a new area everyday.  Anyways just remember Colorado is more spread out then Utah and as others have pointed out there is more "mountain driving" (ie Vail, Loveland, Berthoud Passes) compared to SLC/Park City. Any way sounds like a good time.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2017)

burski said:


> I live right in between Vail and Beavercreek, they are no more than 15 minutes drive from each other. I would definitely include  Beavercreek on your list it's got some really steep terrain but there's also plenty of intermediate stuff as well - it's a very underrated mountain. *As far as eating goes, there are plenty of "cheaper" eats in Vail Village just got a know where to go if you want I would be happy to provide more info if you want to PM.    I would also definitely inclued A basin and Breck on your list Breck has got some really nice hike to stuff if you want to take an extra 20 minutes and go above the lifeline.   I am happy to give you more info if you want.*



Absolutely.  Very appreciative of any local knowledge of what to do, where to go, and how to do it ideas.



Smellytele said:


> Just a warning when it snows *Vail pass can be an issue. I have been stuck in traffic for a long time. *Never understood why everytime I am out west and driving through passes I always see people towing fucking boats in snow storms.



I think I might rent a 4x4 this time due to the driving as long as it doesn't cost a kidney like it does in Utah.  Last year I risked it on 2wd in Utah, figuring that if Canyon restrictions were in place I could just park at the base of the roads and pay for the RT bus ride up.  I wound up being lucky and was able to drive all 4 days I needed to, but the situation isnt the same in Colorado.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2017)

4aprice said:


> I don't blame you for wanting to try other mountains, but Vail/Beaver Creek has so so much and would be like skiing a new area everyday.  Anyways just remember Colorado is more spread out then Utah and as others have pointed out there is more "mountain driving" (ie Vail, Loveland, Berthoud Passes) compared to SLC/Park City. Any way sounds like a good time.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


While this is true, Vail isn't for everyone. I personally think it is highly overrated and it's one of my least favorite areas in Colorado. Bigger doesn't always equal better. It's been many years and i haven't skied Blue Sky Basin, but I'd rather ski plenty of other places out there before returning to Vail. 

So, if I were BG, I'd definitely check out other areas.  I'd probably do 1 Loveland, 1 A Basin, 1 Breckenridge, 2 Vail and 1 Beaver Creek.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 28, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> While this is true, Vail isn't for everyone. I personally think it is highly overrated and it's one of my least favorite areas in Colorado. Bigger doesn't always equal better. It's been many years and i haven't skied Blue Sky Basin, but I'd rather ski plenty of other places out there before returning to Vail.
> 
> So, if I were BG, I'd definitely check out other areas.  I'd probably do 1 Loveland, 1 A Basin, 1 Breckenridge, 2 Vail and 1 Beaver Creek.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



DHS - like your line up!  Loveland and A Basin are nice because their base is not spread out like Vail resorts are.  These two also have no accommodations or condos around them.  From a size perspective they are the smallest of the list but certainly are not according to New England standards with Loveland being 1800 acres and A Basin 960.  Just realized that Beaver Creek is slightly bigger than Loveland.

I just looked at the Beaver Creek trail map and I see why they call it Colorado's family friendly mountain.  They have a lot of greens and blues there with a smattering of black trails here and there and a black pod (more or less) right in the middle.  Might have to investigate BC this weekend especially after they got 19" in the past 7 days.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 28, 2017)

DHS You would like Blue Sky its probably my favorite area on the hill but it eats up some time getting there.

I have a love/hate thing with Vail resort. The place overall is a clusterfuck and when the snow is old it doesn't ski great on the back bowls and blue ski unless you get that corn cycle going in which its fantastic. Powder days ski out pretty quick I assume (never gone on a pow day myself so that's an assumption) The front has some good bump runs and lots of fast groomies along with a few too many people moving highways. The grill area on top of BSB is fantastic! It lacks anything super steep and the steeper pitches are a bit over utilized vs a steeper hill like Taos or Snowbird where the cruisy stuff is the minority. It really is huge and it would take a long time to really learn the mountain fully. I suspect the locals that know Vail have an entirely different perspective than I or 99 percent of the skiers there. 

Beaver Creek was the place that surprised me. Got that on a snowy day and it was absolute heaven!

I would gladly ski either of those tomorrow than the rain and 50's here!


----------



## dlague (Feb 28, 2017)

snoseek said:


> DHS You would like Blue Sky its probably my favorite area on the hill but it eats up some time getting there.
> 
> I have a love/hate thing with Vail resort. The place overall is a clusterfuck and when the snow is old it doesn't ski great on the back bowls and blue ski unless you get that corn cycle going in which its fantastic. Powder days ski out pretty quick I assume (never gone on a pow day myself so that's an assumption) The front has some good bump runs and lots of fast groomies along with a few too many people moving highways. The grill area on top of BSB is fantastic! It lacks anything super steep and the steeper pitches are a bit over utilized vs a steeper hill like Taos or Snowbird where the cruisy stuff is the minority. It really is huge and it would take a long time to really learn the mountain fully. I suspect the locals that know Vail have an entirely different perspective than I or 99 percent of the skiers there.
> 
> ...



With the new snow the mountains just got I would like to be at Beaver Creek also to give it a whirl rather than working.  Beaver Creek does seem to have a cross patch of trails though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> So, if I were BG, I'd definitely check out other areas. * I'd probably do 1 Loveland, 1 A Basin, 1 Breckenridge, 2 Vail and 1 Beaver Creek.*



It may look very much like that.   This thread has convinced me to do Loveland and Arapahoe Basin, 2 days at Vail since I can walk to the lift, and I had never really considered Breckenridge too seriously before this thread, but it does look like an intermediate's paradise and it's important to keep the lady happy.  The one that might not happen is Beaver Creek unless they extend the season a week, because it closes April 16th.  That would be a shame because I've watched that Birds of Prey downhill course for I dont know how many years and would like to check it out, but something's gotta' give.


----------



## jimk (Mar 1, 2017)

dlague said:


> With the new snow the mountains just got I would like to be at Beaver Creek also to give it a whirl rather than working.  Beaver Creek does seem to have a cross patch of trails though.


excellent powder day yesterday at BC.  ~12-14" new, and kept snowing lightly all day.  photos here: http://www.epicski.com/t/150045/2017-geezer-snowbirds-tour


----------



## dlague (Mar 1, 2017)

jimk said:


> excellent powder day yesterday at BC.  ~12-14" new, and kept snowing lightly all day.  photos here: http://www.epicski.com/t/150045/2017-geezer-snowbirds-tour



Wow you timed this perfectly - rain back east and snow here.  We had about a two week snow drought and now there has been lots of new snow in the mountains with some places getting over 20 inches in the past 7 days and much of that in the past 72 hours.  Now it will dry up for a bit and get warmer for the weekend.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 1, 2017)

jimk said:


> excellent powder day yesterday at BC.  ~12-14" new, and kept snowing lightly all day.  photos here: http://www.epicski.com/t/150045/2017-geezer-snowbirds-tour



Fabulous, just fabulous Jim.  The stoke is just growing for our March trip.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Mar 3, 2017)

Just because the mountains are there doesn't mean you have to ski each of them once in a single trip!

So, instead of one day in each resort, I'd suggest 2 days in each at the minimum. Maybe 3 days if you like one mountain over another. 

If that means you only visit 3-4 resort instead of 6 or 7, so be it. You'll never regret NOT going to the other mountains. 

If it were me, I'd leave the decision till closer to the time. 

Mid-April is quite likely:

1) No issue with Vail pass, so you can drive anywhere you fancy even with a 2wd. 

2) Plenty of sunshine and plenty of snow. So definitely need to watch the sun and play the corn oven timing. 

Personally, I'd prefer to focus on Vail + Beaver Creek. To be honest, I really don't see the point of going to Keystone. It doesn't have anything that Vail/BC doesn't have. 

Between A-basin, Loveland and Breck, they all have something the other 3 don't: tons of wide open bowls that are steeper than Vail's back bowl. So if you want more steep, you would like those 3. But you don't have to run all over them 3, just put in some "quality time" in ONE! If you don't care about the steepness of your run very strongly, I'd go straightly by the lift ticket deal you can find.


----------



## dlague (Mar 3, 2017)

Good point about the sun!  It is strong here.  You can burn real easy and it is bright in the eyes.  As far as snow - we got a couple big storms last April and it raised havoc on I 70.  No matter what you do you will have fun - that is required.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 3, 2017)

abc said:


> Just because the mountains are there doesn't mean you have to ski each of them once in a single trip!
> 
> So, instead of one day in each resort, I'd suggest 2 days in each at the minimum. Maybe 3 days if you like one mountain over another.
> 
> ...



Pretty much what I think. You are just better with words then me ABC.  

Things just got better for me as I just got all the approvals I need to finish off the season at Winter Park.  Stoked.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Absolutely.  Very appreciative of any local knowledge of what to do, where to go, and how to do it ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might rent a 4x4 this time due to the driving as long as it doesn't cost a kidney like it does in Utah.  Last year I risked it on 2wd in Utah, figuring that if Canyon restrictions were in place I could just park at the base of the roads and pay for the RT bus ride up.  I wound up being lucky and was able to drive all 4 days I needed to, but the situation isnt the same in Colorado.



I'm recalling rentals being cheaper in SLC than Denver by a good margin.


----------



## abc (Mar 3, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I should have noted, I will have 2 ski days prior to starting my stay at Vail.  I'll need to book a few nights at a hotel, so hitting any of the places between Vail and Denver wouldn't be a problem at all in terms of extra driving.


Loveland is right on I-70. A-basin not too far off. Breck a little more of a detour. 

I would left condition decide. Personally, I prefer to repeat a mountain a couple times before moving on. 

Don't forget about altitude the first day or two.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 3, 2017)

abc said:


> Loveland is right on I-70. A-basin not too far off. Breck a little more of a detour.
> 
> I would left condition decide. Personally, I prefer to repeat a mountain a couple times before moving on.
> 
> *Don't forget about altitude the first day or two.*



Yea, even in shape, going from sea level to 10,800 ft (Loveland's base) is a shock to the system.  I always spend a night in Denver before heading up.  If you get great weather the views are just spectacular, and driving over the pass is a must. (Heck you can ski off the road, my son did it last April).  The loveland, ABay areas, and the pass itself are a place to be experienced.  I stayed in the BW in Dillon last year and it worked out well for food and bed.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 3, 2017)

As a skier, my priority would be all about the skiing.  However if I were taking my wife along on a vacation like yours, I'd have to consider the non-skiing stuff as well.  We were out there over the summer, and we both really loved the town of Breckenridge, so I would consider skiing there simply because it would be a cool town to apres in afterwards.  We also really liked Vail village, so staying there will be cool.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Mar 3, 2017)

Vail village has some really really excellent restaurants as well


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 3, 2017)

The town of breck is real unlike vail or any other in the area. It was there before skiing was a thing.


----------



## mister moose (Mar 3, 2017)

Agree with skipping Keystone.  They are the Tremblant of Summit County.  Nice village, lame snowfall.

IPAs:  Crank Yanker, Melvin, Modus Hoperandi.

April sun in thin air: DO NOT wear a baseball cap and expose your ear tips without gobs of sunscreen.  Trust me on this.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2017)

jimk said:


> excellent powder day yesterday at BC.  ~12-14" new, and kept snowing lightly all day.  photos here: http://www.epicski.com/t/150045/2017-geezer-snowbirds-tour



BG you following this?  Awesome report Jim and the Chart House?, wow, always wondered about that place, looks awesome.  Always been tempted to try to drive up to the Sleeper House too.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Mar 4, 2017)

4aprice said:


> BG you following this?  Awesome report Jim and the Chart House?, wow, always wondered about that place, looks awesome.  Always been tempted to try to drive up to the Sleeper House too.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ




Man I just took a quick trip over to epic to see those pictures and I all of a sudden have a deep burning desire to ski vail/BC. Easy to forget how great the terrain is and its all so approachable. As a midweek skier Vail does not suck. I think I like BC even better though!

The chart house is pretty good....I've eaten at that one as I lived closeby. Keep in mind they are in fact a fine dining chain. Theres one in South Lake /Tahoe up on Kingsbury Grade. Its ok food with a spectacular view. For pure food experience I go elsewhere but its good for ambience for sure.

Maybe I'll throw a couple resumes in Vail in the fall just for the hell of it....


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2017)

snoseek said:


> The chart house is pretty good....I've eaten at that one as I lived closeby. Keep in mind they are in fact a fine dining chain. Theres one in South Lake /Tahoe up on Kingsbury Grade. Its ok food with a spectacular view. For pure food experience I go elsewhere but its good for ambience for sure.



Is the Chart House in Aspen the same?  I've eaten at that one and remember it being pretty good.  Of course everyone sees the one on I-70 every trip up to the mountains.  We enjoy Beau Jeau's (sp?) in downtown Idaho Springs.  Not as classy, but good pizza.

I've only done Vail/BC a few times (my connections are in Aspen so I know it much better) but there sure looks like a lot of good stuff there to explore.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Mar 4, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Is the Chart House in Aspen the same?  I've eaten at that one and remember it being pretty good.  Of course everyone sees the one on I-70 every trip up to the mountains.  We enjoy Beau Jeau's (sp?) in downtown Idaho Springs.  Not as classy, but good pizza.
> 
> I've only done Vail/BC a few times (my connections are in Aspen so I know it much better) but there sure looks like a lot of good stuff there to explore.
> 
> ...




I can get over the cost of living as the jobs are plentiful and pay really well. The mountain skis good enough and is not too bad on the midweek...the sidecountry is good as well. The deal breaker for me is really the parking situation. In the end Aspen and Telluride are probably where I should look harder. Aspen housing is kind of outrageous though....1000 buck for a room is a good deal which blows my mind


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 4, 2017)

What's pricing in Glenwood Springs like these days? I don't recall that being too bad of a commute from the Aspen areas

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 4, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I can get over the cost of living as the jobs are plentiful and pay really well. The mountain skis good enough and is not too bad on the midweek...the sidecountry is good as well. The deal breaker for me is really the parking situation. In the end Aspen and Telluride are probably where I should look harder. Aspen housing is kind of outrageous though....1000 buck for a room is a good deal which blows my mind



What parking?  Oh yea Vail, I thought you had to park in Eagle to ski there (j/k)  

Aspen housing is outrageous, and the parking for residents probably sucks too, but its still the best ski town I've ever been in.  There are several (T-ride included) I haven't gotten to yet. Interested to check out Steamboat in a couple of weeks.   I liked your Grand Junction Idea. Seems like kind of a cool town, somewhat like Glenwood Springs, where I think I could live.  May stop there for a night on the way back to Colo from Utah in 2 weeks. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Mar 4, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> What's pricing in Glenwood Springs like these days? I don't recall that being too bad of a commute from the Aspen areas
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Glenwood is not too bad....definitely well under 1k for a room...there's a good bus system. The drive is a bit of a drag though.

Telluride has an affordable housing complex. Rooms are subsidized by the ski area but you can live there on you're own for under 1k. Small little 1 bedrooms but I'm not choosy and the location is stellar. Its maybe a little crazy in there for my taste but whatever. outside of that it is astronomical as well.

Junction is far from a ski town but a good place to buy a home and settle. Great weather, cheap, great mtb/hiking/floating/ect....job market is ROUGH though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2017)

Edd said:


> *I'm recalling rentals being cheaper in SLC than Denver by a good margin.*



Big time.  Last year my 10 day rental in SLC was $204 with taxes, etc... I'm currently pricing $509 for 10 days with taxes, etc... out of DEN.   The variance appears to be all in the taxes, which are insane on rental cars in Colorado.  A classic case of, stick it to the people who literally cannot vote you out of office.



abc said:


> *Don't forget about altitude* the first day or two.



Are some people affected by this more than others, or is there a big difference between 13,000 feet and 11,000 feet (i.e. 18%)?   The few areas that are at 13,000 feet will be the highest I've ever skied, but a few other of the CO areas are more like 11,000 feet, and neither I nor the woman experienced any problems or ill effects skiing at Alta or Snowbird, and those are roughly 11,000. 



mister moose said:


> April sun in thin air: *DO NOT wear a baseball cap and expose your ear tips without gobs of sunscreen.  Trust me on this.*



I rarely wear sunscreen while skiing so this is a good tip!



4aprice said:


> BG you following this?


    Yeah, some beautiful photography for sure.  I like how that church offers early-evening masses on Sunday so people don't have to miss skiing.  Great idea.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 6, 2017)

BG I've never had any affects from Altitude while out there.  When you are polling around at the top of A-Basin or Breck (~12,000 ft) you get short of breath easier, but didn't really notice it once skiing. 

I drink a lot of water, all the time, so that may have helped.


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Big time.  Last year my 10 day rental in SLC was $204 with taxes, etc... I'm currently pricing $509 for 10 days with taxes, etc... out of DEN.   The variance appears to be all in the taxes, which are insane on rental cars in Colorado.  A classic case of, stick it to the people who literally cannot vote you out of office.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We rented a Hyundai Santa Fe for $309 for a week out of Denver Airport which I thought was pretty good for 6 days.

We were not as affected while skiing as we were while sleeping at 9100 ft.  Yes, skating to Zuma Bowl at 12,500 ft does take your breath away as well as flights of stairs.  But we also prepared ourselves for it.

Sunscreen is huge - I mentioned this earlier.  We got toasted in April last year - basically 2+ miles closer to the sun plus 6 degrees latitude or so closer to the equator.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 6, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> *While this is true, Vail isn't for everyone. I personally think it is highly overrated and it's one of my least favorite areas in Colorado. Bigger doesn't always equal better. It's been many years and i haven't skied Blue Sky Basin, but I'd rather ski plenty of other places out there before returning to Vail.
> *



I agree with this. The traverses are super annoying, the crowds suck, and not to mention the back bowls are south facing and relatively low elevation. Seeing as you're skiing late in the year I would just avoid it all together. There's not really any steep terrain either except for Prima Cornice, which is a short run.

Not a huge fan of Keystone either, crowded, and all the fun terrain costs extra unless you wanna pay for a snowcat ride ($$)


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 6, 2017)

skiNEwhere said:


> I agree with this. The traverses are super annoying, the crowds suck, and not to mention the back bowls are south facing and relatively low elevation. Seeing as you're skiing late in the year I would just avoid it all together. There's not really any steep terrain either except for Prima Cornice, which is a short run.



Lover's leap area is steep as well but short. Not sure where Prima Cornice is but I did ski some other cornice that was partially broken that was pretty steep. Can't remember if it was Cow's face/Cambell's or Genghis Kahn. Think it was the first one though.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Mar 6, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> Lover's leap area is steep as well but short. Not sure where Prima Cornice is but I did ski some other cornice that was partially broken that was pretty steep. Can't remember if it was Cow's face/Cambell's or Genghis Kahn. This it was the first one though



Prima Cornice is off of Prima and served by the Northwoods express. 

Lovers leap......yea I guess it counts as steep if it's 90 degrees!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 6, 2017)

dlague said:


> We got toasted in April last year - basically 2+ miles closer to the sun plus 6 degrees latitude or so closer to the equator.


This is funny.2 miles closer to 93,000,000.


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> This is funny.2 miles closer to 93,000,000.



Makes a huge difference!  I did not think so when we moved here but holy shit!


----------



## trackbiker (Mar 6, 2017)

SIKSKIER said:


> This is funny.2 miles closer to 93,000,000.



2 miles closer has to do with thinner atmosphere not proximity when you are talking about the effects of the sun.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 6, 2017)

I have been warned by CO locals not to throw one of my massive spread-eagles at that altitude lest I launch myself into orbit.


----------



## trackbiker (Mar 6, 2017)

Domeskier said:


> I have been warned by CO locals not to throw one of my massive spread
> 
> Wouldn't you hit the top of the dome first?


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2017)

trackbiker said:


> 2 miles closer has to do with thinner atmosphere not proximity when you are talking about the effects of the sun.


Ok then, you are 2 miles closer to the sun so the air is thinner and the sun feels notably stronger.  What ever still burns the heck out of you on Bluebird days.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2017)

May be this gives some CO insight

http://www.skimag.com/ski-resort-life/best-in-the-west-value


Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 6, 2017)

dlague said:


> May be this gives some CO insight
> 
> http://www.skimag.com/ski-resort-life/best-in-the-west-value
> 
> ...



Interesting.  4 of my favorites made it.  Loveland, Brighton, A Bay and Solitude.  While I find it interesting that Alta made it as they are not nearly the bargin they once were. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 6, 2017)

Seems like a reasonable "value" list.   Solitude and Powder Mountain I was able to ski both last year for < $30, and I've already procured Loveland tickets for < $36.  Alta I believe I paid something like $40 or so, which is awesome considering the terrain quality.

Sadly, however, it seems the discount opportunities for Vail resorts (Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, etc...) are few and far between.  My strategy is to wait a few more weeks and see if people start dumping vouchers and snowcheck passes as the end of the season approaches.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 6, 2017)

trackbiker said:


> Wouldn't you hit the top of the dome first?



I sure hope so, but I ski anything over 10k feet with rocks in my boots just to be safe.


----------



## dlague (Mar 6, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Seems like a reasonable "value" list.   Solitude and Powder Mountain I was able to ski both last year for < $30, and I've already procured Loveland tickets for < $36.  Alta I believe I paid something like $40 or so, which is awesome considering the terrain quality.
> 
> Sadly, however, it seems the discount opportunities for Vail resorts (Vail, Beaver Creek, Breckenridge, etc...) are few and far between.  My strategy is to wait a few more weeks and see if people start dumping vouchers and snowcheck passes as the end of the season approaches.



I have yet to come across any for Vail Resorts.  I have seem some for like 130 but I have buddy tickets that are better than that.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2017)

dlague said:


> *I have yet to come across any for Vail Resorts.*  I have seem some for like 130 but I have buddy tickets that are better than that.



I've seen them, so they definitely exist; in fact, they have numerous varieties. 

I've seen PC-only, Keystone/Breck, and one that can be used at any Vail Resort.  No clue how people get them though.


----------



## jimk (Mar 14, 2017)

I think I understand that you are staying at Vail, but trying to avoid buying expensive lift tickets for Vail Resorts?  In that case, I would agree, bite the bullet and do a day or two at Vail since you are actually there, but then concentrate on Copper, A-Basin, and Loveland.  Lots of discounted tickets for those three on Liftopia and/or criagslist.  In mid-to-late March you may be able to find a lot of vouchers for sale on denver craigslist for those three, maybe as cheap as $10 per day for Loveland. Not sure if that works for Vail Resorts.  One of the few ways to get a deal on VR tickets without buying a season pass is a four pack I believe they still sell in the preseason for Keystone and A-Basin for about $180.
There might be a few tips on meals and non-ski activities here from my recent week skiing Vail and Beaver Creek:  http://www.dcski.com/forum/89915


----------



## abc (Mar 14, 2017)

I wonder what put Lake Louise in the "value" category? 

And, none of the Tahoe mountains made it. I can easily make a pretty long list, Mt Rose, Homewood, Sierra Ski Ranch...


----------



## dlague (Mar 14, 2017)

FWIW

Thanks to this thread, I visited Beaver Creek.  If you go there I recommend C Bar, it is right at the Centennial Lift and their walls open up and they have patio seating as well, perfect for a Spring day.  The food is actually pretty good and the prices are not Vail insane - pretty normal actually.

Beaver Creek is indeed a quick drive or ride from Vail. This place is more posh and so far I have not been totally sold on it - I know others are.  If you are in Vail already then Beaver Creek is probably worth it since you will be skiing with an intermediate and there are lots of easy runs.

Here is my take

The red circled area was the busiest with lots of traffic - the runs are not bad beginner / intermediate stuff though with a coupe steeper black options.
The X'd out area is not worth the fare unless you want to get in some Aspen glade skiing.  There are some decent runs on BC Gulch and Arrow Bahn and there is a cool yurt/bar at the top of BC Gulch lift.  Once there you can waste a bunch of time.
The yellow box is all beginner terrain but if you want to take some casual runs it works.  Skiing from the summit there to the base makes for a very nice long run that is worth it to take in all 3300 feet of vert.
Green circles are the best terrain that we skied on while we were there with the larger circle being steeper and most runs bumped, the two smaller green circles have nice intermediate and easy black runs.  Unfortunately, we did not get to ski the bump runs all that much due to frozen conditions so we want to go back to give that a whirl.



So Window rates and online rates

Vail - they will be in spring pricing while you are there 130 - online for 108
Arapahoe Basin - 92 - online now for 51
Beaver Creek - 130 - online 108 7 day advance
Breckenridge - Spring pricing starting 4/17 - 78 window - 67 online advance purchase normally 171
Copper Mountain - 150 - online while you are there 84
Keystone - 136 - online 7 day advance purchase 105
Loveland - 71 - late season pricing starts 4/17 TBA

Closing

Vail - April 23rd
Arapahoe Basin - June
Beaver Creek - April 16
Breckenridge - April 23
Copper Mountain - April 16
Keystone - April 16
Loveland - May


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2017)

So getting closer to the trip, and I now have cheap lift tickets for:

Vail (2 days)
Loveland
A-Basin


I'm going to ski Breckenridge, but their online pricing is only $67, so I feel no need to advance buy for there.  

If I find a deal on Copper Mountain, is that a good hill worthy of a day?  Almost no one commented on that place.  It closes on 04/16.  I had planned to do Loveland/AB as the first two days, but if Copper is worth checking out I could do it and either Loveland or AB during the first two days and then skiing whichever I didnt get to of AB or Loveland as our last day instead.  The CM trail map is tough to figure out as the intermediate terrain looks all clustered in a few spots.  Doesnt appear there's anything for the woman off the very top, but if their intermediate stuff is interesting that's not necessarily a terrible thing.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 7, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> So getting closer to the trip, and I now have cheap lift tickets for:
> 
> Vail (2 days)
> Loveland
> ...



I like Copper a lot.  It naturally gets steeper as you go right to left (looking up).  You can find Bogo's at some gas stations around the Denver metro.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 7, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> So getting closer to the trip, and I now have cheap lift tickets for:
> 
> Vail (2 days)
> Loveland
> ...



It is a good place but as you noted all the beginner stuff is in one area, all the intermediate in another and the same goes with the blacks.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mptT4YDAsZg


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2017)

Another good question to ask is, do some places ski better than others without fresh snow, as there are currently no storms on the horizon over the next week or so.   Luckily the snowpack is at its' peak for the season.



> Looking ahead at the next 30 days, it appears the overall weather pattern in Colorado will be drier and warmer than normal contributing to the spring melt.


----------



## Edd (Apr 7, 2017)

Another yes vote for Copper. It's got a bit of everything and lighter crowds than the Vail resorts. 

$67 sounds rather cheap for Breck. Do prices plummet in April?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 7, 2017)

Edd said:


> Another yes vote for Copper. It's got a bit of everything and lighter crowds than the Vail resorts.
> *
> $67 sounds rather cheap for Breck. Do prices plummet in April?*



According to their website's lift tic page, it's only that low rate for the last 7 days of the season.  Throwing the peasants a bone?


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 7, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Another good question to ask is, do some places ski better than others without fresh snow, as there are currently no storms on the horizon over the next week or so.   Luckily the snowpack is at its' peak for the season.



They just had snow, but if the snow cycle stops it's still going to be good.  My experience is that the magical elevation seems to be 8000 ft, anything above that tends to hold the snow well.  It is spring and spring occurs in the Rockies too.  Get out the tanning butter and soak up the mountain sun and air.  I'm headed out the 19th and kind of hoping for the sun to close out the season.  Beach party at the Jane.8)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Apr 9, 2017)

Copper is a good hill, if you want to ski by yourself. But if your wife is of a different ability level, you won't see her till the end of day! Nevertheless, if you can be happy to cruise on lovely blues with your wife, you can enjoy yourself pretty well there too. You just won't be "checking out" the whole mountain that is.  

More over, the current weather favors Copper over Breck. If you read my trip report, you'll see Breck doesn't fare all that well in the hot weather and why. 

I'm probably going over to Beaver Creek tomorrow. Watch for my report of condition if you're interested.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 10, 2017)

abc said:


> Copper is a good hill, if you want to ski by yourself. But if your wife is of a different ability level, you won't see her till the end of day!



She actually enjoys skiing alone, so that's not a big deal.   I was able to acquire Copper lift tix for a whopping $12.40 so we'll be checking it out.




abc said:


> I'm probably going over to Beaver Creek tomorrow. Watch for my report of condition if you're interested.



Will do.  Look like there's no snow in the forecast for at least a week, so I imagine true spring conditions will ensue.  

 Got some BAD news this weekend though, apparently Vail is closing the Back Bowls and Blue Sky Basin for the entire final week of the ski season, a bizarre decision IMO, so I'm going to have to ski there on day 2 now or I wont experience them at all.  Grrrrrr....


----------



## dlague (Apr 10, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Another good question to ask is, do some places ski better than others without fresh snow, as there are currently no storms on the horizon over the next week or so.   Luckily the snowpack is at its' peak for the season.



The weather totally flip flopped this week will be somewhat of a blow torch!

We were just at Breck and things were pretty slow on runouts and closer to the base on Peak 9.  Where there is pitch then things skied OK.  The real issue will be the temp swings - firm in the morning on most days due to refreeze but will soften up quickly.  Groomers with be the place to start and then the bowls and bumps will be better later in the morning into afternoon.

That being said, I find that A Basin and Loveland ski the best in the spring so far.  Vail Resorts seem to have lower bases so they get soft down low so it is best to stay high (no pun intended).  If you bring your skis, wax then with a warmer temp wax.

The weather is going to be warm from the looks of things this week and will cool down slightly next week.  Then again by next week the only thing left will be Loveland and A Basin.


----------



## abc (Apr 11, 2017)

Forget about Beaver Creek. 

They closed half of their terrain this week and reduced their parking shuttle schedule. 

But they still charge full price for parking.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2017)

abc said:


> Forget about Beaver Creek.
> 
> They closed half of their terrain this week and reduced their parking shuttle schedule.
> 
> But *they still charge full price for parking.*



You have to pay to park at Beaver Creek? 

  That's a new one on me; cant say I've ever paid for the privilege of parking at a ski resort.


----------



## Edd (Apr 11, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> You have to pay to park at Beaver Creek?
> 
> That's a new one on me; cant say I've ever paid for the privilege of parking at a ski resort.



Vail charges for at least some of the parking.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 11, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> You have to pay to park at Beaver Creek?
> 
> That's a new one on me; cant say I've ever paid for the privilege of parking at a ski resort.


Killington is now offering "Preferred Parking for $20" where you can park super close.
Most of the Colorado resorts I read up on had paid parking, but they also offer free parking.  Free parking you are forced to shuttle over to the base.  Copper was the same way when we went.  We never paid to park though, just used the shuttle service which was nice and easy.

I pay plenty for snowboarding expenses, parking is not one of them.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Killington is now offering "Preferred Parking for $20" where you can park super close.
> Most of the Colorado resorts I read up on had paid parking, but they also offer free parking.  Free parking you are forced to shuttle over to the base.  Copper was the same way when we went.  We never paid to park though, just used the shuttle service which was nice and easy.
> 
> I pay plenty for snowboarding expenses, parking is not one of them.



If you think about it. The people who pay for parking are supplementing the outer parking lots that the shuttles service.


----------



## benski (Apr 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Killington is now offering "Preferred Parking for $20" where you can park super close.
> Most of the Colorado resorts I read up on had paid parking, but they also offer free parking.  Free parking you are forced to shuttle over to the base.  Copper was the same way when we went.  We never paid to park though, just used the shuttle service which was nice and easy.
> 
> I pay plenty for snowboarding expenses, parking is not one of them.



I figure as long as parking fees don't stop the better spots from being utilized the ski areas might as well charge. It help subsidize the rest of there expenses.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 11, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> If you think about it. The people who pay for parking are supplementing the outer parking lots that the shuttles service.


True, that makes sense.



benski said:


> I figure as long as parking fees don't stop the better spots from being utilized the ski areas might as well charge. It help subsidize the rest of there expenses.


Oh don't get me wrong, I have no issues with the mountains charging and the practices involved with parking and shuttles.  Just saying I'm not paying for the parking.  If others will/want to, that's totally fine.  Then again, if I had stupid amounts of money and didn't care about expenses, I'd probably drop the cash for the primo parking.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 11, 2017)

There is little to no free parking in Vail. The free lot in Breckenridge is several miles via school bus to the town Gondola Station.  No parking at the base areas of breck unless you are staying on property.

Free, Close Parking at both A-Basin and Loveland.  More reasons to love those places.


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 11, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> There is little to no free parking in Vail. The free lot in Breckenridge is several miles via school bus to the town Gondola Station.  No parking at the base areas of breck unless you are staying on property.
> 
> Free, Close Parking at both A-Basin and Loveland.  More reasons to love those places.


Ah, interesting about Vail and Breck.

We did Copper and Copper wasn't bad at all.  Just park and hop on the shuttle.  Being *forced* to pay for parking at a mountain rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Being *forced* to pay for parking at a mountain rubs me the wrong way.



Definitely.  I'd probably not even ski a place even if it was a minimal $5 parking, just out of principal if there wasn't a free option.  Everything in general is getting ridiculous with the ways places are inventing ways to slip-in and hide fees etc...


----------



## abc (Apr 11, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Definitely.  I'd probably not even ski a place even if it was a minimal $5 parking, just out of principal if there wasn't a free option.


No free option in Beaver Creek, nor Vail. 

In theory, the village of Vail & Avon have something like 25 spots you can park for free. And they run a free bus that comes every 15-30 min.

Unlike Copper, which operates its own shuttle to the free lot, Breckenridge's free parking and shuttle is operated by the village of Breckenridge. It's the home and businesses owner of Breckenridge who are subsidizing your free parking, not Vail Corp.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2017)

abc said:


> No free option in Beaver Creek, nor Vail.
> 
> In theory, the village of Vail & Avon have something like 25 spots you can park for free. And they run a free bus that comes every 15-30 min.
> 
> Unlike Copper, which operates its own shuttle to the free lot, Breckenridge's free parking and shuttle is operated by the village of Breckenridge. It's the home and businesses owner of Breckenridge who are subsidizing your free parking, not Vail Corp.



The place I'm staying at Vail has free parking.  

 In Breckenridge, is the free parking in town + shuttle the best option?


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2017)

Mary Jane has the best lot in Colorado imo as you can arrive late and still often park slopeside.

Doesn't beaver creek have free parking? I don't remember paying. ....


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 11, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Mary Jane has the best lot in Colorado imo as you can arrive late and still often park slopeside.
> 
> Doesn't beaver creek have free parking? I don't remember paying. ....



Be hanging in the Utah Junction Lot next weekend.  Beach Party at the Jane.8)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> The place I'm staying at Vail has free parking.
> 
> In Breckenridge, is the free parking in town + shuttle the best option?



Parking right next to the gondola one either side downtown is $12.  In fact, all in town parking is pay for parking except after 3 then it is free.  To park for free, there is an airport lot that has a shuttle but that adds about another 15-30 minutes to getting started.  The Shuttle will take you to the Gondola.  Parking near the bases is very very limited.

http://www.townofbreckenridge.com/y...arking-community-service/parking/free-parking


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 11, 2017)

What a P.I.T.A.


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> What a P.I.T.A.



Breck is for sure!  It will not be busy but when it is - holy crap!  Waste time just parking.  It is he worst parking scenario out of all resorts.  Vail we parked and paid $25 and walked to the base.  Keystone, if you know the spots you can park close ($20) otherwise it is a good shuttle ride and free parking.  Beaver Creek, we had to park ($5) then take a shuttle (relatively short ride) but do not know if there are other alternatives.


----------



## abc (Apr 11, 2017)

Keystone has free parking, within walking distance of lift. No need for shuttle.

Breck also has free parking but requires shuttle. It comes frequently, albeit PITA and adds time to ski-on-snow time. 

Vail and Beaver Creek has NO free parking, shuttle or otherwise! You can use the town lot, but space is EXTREMELY LIMITED. And the shuttle is infrequent (15-30 minute + ride time), plus some walking on top of that. So you could be looking at 45 minute to the snow.

Compared to that, Copper is much better. If you stay in Frisco, you can also ride the Summit Stage directly from hotel to the lift, without having to drive at all. Works extremely well if individual in your party wants to quit skiing early and go back to the hotel. They can simply hop the bus.

A-basin has the best parking, right at the lift. But space is a bit tight so get there early on Saaturday/Sunday.


----------



## dlague (Apr 11, 2017)

abc said:


> Keystone has free parking, within walking distance of lift. No need for shuttle.
> 
> Breck also has free parking but requires shuttle. It comes frequently, albeit PITA and adds time to ski-on-snow time.
> 
> ...


Have not found the free parking next to the Village or Mountain Top Lodge base at Keystone. I know after 12 the paid parking is free.  A Basin has the large lot next to the Beach but gets loaded fast.  There is free parking across the road that is easy walking distance.  Beyond that is is a shuttle.  You can park for $30 but that lot is small.  BTW it used to be $20 two weeks ago.  We almost always park there.  Once everything shuts down and A Basin is the only game left they use anew overflow lot about 3 miles away.  Loveland has close parking except on busy days where you have to park next to Loveland Valley.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimk (Apr 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> The place I'm staying at Vail has free parking.
> 
> In Breckenridge, is the free parking in town + shuttle the best option?



Since Jan 2015 I have approx 38 days at various Vail Resorts in CO and have never paid for parking to ski.  This includes many days at Vail, Beaver Creek, and Breckenridge.  Send me a PM if you want details on publicly available free parking at those resorts.  Obvious and decent solution at Breck is free airport parking lot with frequent shuttle service to Breck Connect gondola.  The info on Vail and BC parking is on the internet if you look hard enough, but is almost like the info on best powder stashes.  Share with friends only


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 12, 2017)

I too have used some of the free parking at Vail, but its definitely like powder stashes and is often full if you come later.  Probably not an issue for BG since vail is winding down for the season.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2017)

Don't mind paying when I am with a group and split the cost but hate when it is just me and the family and I have to shell out the full cost of parking.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2017)

Other than a valet situation, I'd rather resorts just build the cost of parking services into the lift ticket and pass prices.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 12, 2017)

jimk said:


> Since Jan 2015 I have approx 38 days at various Vail Resorts in CO and have never paid for parking to ski.  This includes many days at Vail, Beaver Creek, and Breckenridge.  Send me a PM if you want details on publicly available free parking at those resorts.  Obvious and decent solution at Breck is free airport parking lot with frequent shuttle service to Breck Connect gondola.  The info on Vail and BC parking is on the internet if you look hard enough, but is almost like the info on best powder stashes.  Share with friends only



In our case, we are learning the spots through some locals and trial and error.  Vail and Beaver Creek are not going to be frequented since the drive is like 30 minutes further.  I expect 4 visits per season between both.  But the info is worthwhile!

If I can walk to the base and park close, I generally do not mind paying.  We used to pay for valet at Waterville, slipped $20 to the unloading area attendants at Sunday River to park in the Season Pass-holders lot, etc.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Other than a valet situation, *I'd rather resorts just build the cost of parking services into the lift ticket and pass prices.  *



Exactly.  I'm generally against any, _"the customer is always dumb"_ business practices.


----------



## dlague (Apr 12, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Other than a valet situation, I'd rather resorts just build the cost of parking services into the lift ticket and pass prices.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



That is kind of spreading the wealth, right?  Those who are willing to pay will pay keeping lift ticket cost low for others who are not willing to pay and would rather get shuttled.  If built into the ticket then those who do not want to pay would get there really early and get the closer parking.  Plus in Vail country lift ticket prices are crazy already.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Other than a valet situation, I'd rather resorts just build the cost of parking services into the lift ticket and pass prices.



and when the day rate @ the window is $145 you'd expect it!!!!


----------



## dlague (Apr 12, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> and when the day rate @ the window is $145 you'd expect it!!!!



True!  That put me off initially when we started skiing here.  Overall Breck is the most frustrating IMO - like herding cattle!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2017)

gmcunni said:


> and when the day rate @ the window is $145 you'd expect it!!!!



Seriously.   I guess the ticket needs to be $152 if parking isn't free.  

Eventually this Vail strategy is going to hit the top of the bell curve and reach the point of diminishing returns.  Frankly, I doubt they're far from that point already after this eastern foray with Stowe concludes and they get a big bump in pass numbers.


----------



## dlague (Apr 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Eventually this Vail strategy is going to hit the top of the bell curve and reach the point of diminishing returns..



I think it already has and in favor of more pass sales.  They do not want to play the window sales game.  I know many that buy a season pass to ski about two weeks!  At Vail the walk up rate is 179 and like 169 advance purchase so even doing the math with the lower rate the Epic Local Pass = 4 advance purchase days.  Is there a wonder why Vail surpassed the 650,000 season passes number this past season?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2017)

dlague said:


> I think it already has and in favor of more pass sales.  They do not want to play the window sales game. ........  Is there a wonder why Vail surpassed the 650,000 season passes number this past season?



Yes, but as we see, the Vail model is now being imitated by several others.  I'm not sure how that all shakes out in terms of saturation and some people growing weary of it.  There are definitely plenty of folks like me who have no interest in being season pass holders, and also have no interest in $179 lift tickets.  If everyone gobbles everyone up, I see myself spending even more days at the Smuggler's Notches and Plattekills of the world.


----------



## dlague (Apr 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yes, but as we see, the Vail model is now being imitated by several others.  I'm not sure how that all shakes out in terms of saturation and some people growing weary of it.  There are definitely plenty of folks like me who have no interest in being season pass holders, and also have no interest in $179 lift tickets.  If everyone gobbles everyone up, I see myself spending even more days at the Smuggler's Notches and Plattekills of the world.



The worst part, Vail is not in the discounted ticket space either.  There are some deals (limited) but they are relative to the high window rate which in the end even when discounted seems high.  Lets face it, the entire ski industry is looking for a way to get people using season pass products since window sales and even online sales are not very predictable, whereas, season passes are generally sold before the season starts.  Vail has figured it out to some degree and others are following.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2017)

dlague said:


> That is kind of spreading the wealth, right?  Those who are willing to pay will pay keeping lift ticket cost low for others who are not willing to pay and would rather get shuttled.  If built into the ticket then those who do not want to pay would get there really early and get the closer parking.  Plus in Vail country lift ticket prices are crazy already.


Everything at a ski resort is "spreading the wealth."   Those fancy day lodges at Vail aren't fully financed by $19 cheeseburgers.  I often have no interest in using those facilities, yet part of my ticket revenue is going towards building and maintaining those facilities.  



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2017)

Scratch Breckenridge off my list given they just announced they're closing a ton of their terrain.

http://www.breckenridge.com/mountain/terrain-status.aspx?CMPID=SOCFY15220#GA1#Top

This seems like a Vail strategy to close much of their terrain down during the last week of the season that they're "open".   I'm guessing it's a marketing gimmick so they can claim they're open "later" than most competitors since most are shutting down April 16.   Luckily I didn't buy Breckenridge tickets ahead of my trip.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 12, 2017)

That's a bummer.  From how you described your wife's skiing abilities, Breck would've been the ideal place for her.


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2017)

That's not just Vail. Copper does that too.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Scratch Breckenridge off my list given they just announced they're closing a ton of their terrain.
> 
> http://www.breckenridge.com/mountain/terrain-status.aspx?CMPID=SOCFY15220#GA1#Top
> 
> This seems like a Vail strategy to close much of their terrain down during the last week of the season that they're "open".   I'm guessing it's a marketing gimmick so they can claim they're open "later" than most competitors since most are shutting down April 16.   Luckily I didn't buy Breckenridge tickets ahead of my trip.


Just go to loveland and have a nice chill day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 12, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Just go to loveland and have a nice chill day.



I think that's exactly what I'll do.  Seems like the type of small homey place that I'll like.  

I prefer the Smuggs, Plattekill, and MRGs of the world.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think that's exactly what I'll do.  Seems like the type of small homey place that I'll like.
> 
> I prefer the Smuggs, Plattekill, and MRGs of the world.



yes but with out lift bars. 
Trails off lift 1 are great and 9 up to the ridge is fun as well


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Scratch Breckenridge off my list given they just announced they're closing a ton of their terrain.
> 
> http://www.breckenridge.com/mountain/terrain-status.aspx?CMPID=SOCFY15220#GA1#Top
> 
> This seems like a Vail strategy to close much of their terrain down during the last week of the season that they're "open".   I'm guessing it's a marketing gimmick so they can claim they're open "later" than most competitors since most are shutting down April 16.   Luckily I didn't buy Breckenridge tickets ahead of my trip.


Not just a Vail thing really.  Most eastern ski areas with multiple peaks start shutting down sections of their operations late season even when there's plenty of snow.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Apr 12, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> Not just a Vail thing really.  Most eastern ski areas with multiple peaks start shutting down sections of their operations late season even when there's plenty of snow.
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I know some pretty frustrated SR passholders who can speak to that. Shut down some terrain in the middle of the day of the last weekend they were open.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 12, 2017)

abc said:


> That's not just Vail. Copper does that too.



Copper shuts some of their bowls due to "Avalanche Danger".  Apparently they fear slab Avalanches as the temperature warms, at least that's what I was told.  

Most of Winter Park/Mary Jane remains open and they extended the season to the 30th.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2017)

Wrong post, deleted


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think that's exactly what I'll do.  Seems like the type of small homey place that I'll like.
> 
> I prefer the Smuggs, Plattekill, and MRGs of the world.



In that case loveland is right up your alley. Cheap pints and proper green chili at the bar. Great hill for all abilities and not all that small.


----------



## dlague (Apr 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Scratch Breckenridge off my list given they just announced they're closing a ton of their terrain.
> 
> http://www.breckenridge.com/mountain/terrain-status.aspx?CMPID=SOCFY15220#GA1#Top
> 
> This seems like a Vail strategy to close much of their terrain down during the last week of the season that they're "open".   I'm guessing it's a marketing gimmick so they can claim they're open "later" than most competitors since most are shutting down April 16.   Luckily I didn't buy Breckenridge tickets ahead of my trip.



Ya I mentioned that in a trip report a couple weeks back and I think in this thread too!  A waitress warned us.


----------



## dlague (Apr 12, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> I think that's exactly what I'll do.  Seems like the type of small homey place that I'll like.
> 
> I prefer the Smuggs, Plattekill, and MRGs of the world.



Then you will like Loveland and A Basin.  In fact, A Basin is our Cannon!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Go to Loveland. It's got good stuff there for you and your wife.  You can stand on the continental divide and point at Breckenridge and laugh. 

You can boot up at your car and walk to chair 1. Which as was mentioned earlier has some of my favorite expert runs in CO.

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 18, 2017)

Heading out to Colorado tomorrow.  Snow Wednesday and Friday.  Hopefully closing it out the right way

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Heading out to Colorado tomorrow.  Snow Wednesday and Friday.  Hopefully closing it out the right way
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



And another system possibly next week!  I will take it!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 18, 2017)

How late is abasin expecting to go? I'll be traveling through on my way to Tahoe next month....a few days after mothers day and would like to get some turns in but if its just groomers then ill just keep driving. I'm hoping for maybe some Pali laps.


----------



## jimk (Apr 18, 2017)

snoseek said:


> How late is abasin expecting to go? I'll be traveling through on my way to Tahoe next month....a few days after mothers day and would like to get some turns in but if its just groomers then ill just keep driving. I'm hoping for maybe some Pali laps.



I have a couple of friends flying out there to ski for Mother's Day weekend.  I think they are projecting to stay open at least until June 4 weather permitting.  Believe Pali trail pod still open at this time, although ever since deadly inbounds Spring 2005 avi they can abruptly close Pali with plenty of snow if they think there is destabilizing melting underneath.


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2017)

jimk said:


> I have a couple of friends flying out there to ski for Mother's Day weekend.  I think they are projecting to stay open at least until June 4 weather permitting.  Believe Pali trail pod still open at this time, although ever since deadly inbounds Spring 2005 avi they can abruptly close Pali with plenty of snow if they think there is destabilizing melting underneath.



Spot on!  Last year they projected the same weekend but then extended until June 12th with top to bottom and a single run below Black Mountain Lodge.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2017)

Colorado needs snow desperately.  Hasn't snowed a flake since April 9th.  The lower trails at Vail are absolutely roached to dirt and green grass, and I dont think they'll make it to they're closing day of April 23rd unless they really get crafty with moving snow around.  Today there were signs at Mid-Vail advising patrons to take the gondola down at the end of the day due to "conditions" on the lower mountain.  Holy crap was it melting fast today!  Top of the mountain is nice spring conditions though. Skied Copper 3 days ago and it's at a much higher elevation so it was holding snow better, but I'm in shorts and a tee-shirt right now in Vail Village where it's almost 70 degrees!


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 18, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Colorado needs snow desperately.  Hasn't snowed a flake since April 9th.  The lower trails at Vail are absolutely roached to dirt and green grass, and I dont think they'll make it to they're closing day of April 23rd unless they really get crafty with moving snow around.  Today there were signs at Mid-Vail advising patrons to take the gondola down at the end of the day due to "conditions" on the lower mountain.  Holy crap was it melting fast today!  Top of the mountain is nice spring conditions though. Skied Copper 3 days ago and it's at a much higher elevation so it was holding snow better, but I'm in shorts and a tee-shirt right now in Vail Village where it's almost 70 degrees!


What did you think of Copper?

Hopefully you're having fun.  Colorado sounds nice right now!  What did you think of Vail?


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 18, 2017)

How are conditions comparing at Winter Park, Loveland and A-basin  these days. Will be out there to ski Sat and Sun.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> What did you think of Copper?



It was cool.  I'll have to try it again sometime when the bowls are open.  I was surprised how large the village is and how not large the front side is.  I guess I was expecting a bigger place, but it was small enough that you could really hit much of the terrain (sans bowls) in one day.  I was there the 2nd to last day of the season and they were selling 5-packs for next season for $169, what a steal of a deal for terrain of that quality.


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2017)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> How are conditions comparing at Winter Park, Loveland and A-basin  these days. Will be out there to ski Sat and Sun.



I was at Loveland and A Basin on Saturday and Sunday and while firm in the early AM by 10 or 11 conditions were stellar.  There is not shortage of snow at either this past weekend.  I posted a trip report with pictures for both resorts.  We will be at both or maybe just A Basin.

Vail's frontside was becoming toast weeks ago.  One of the reasons we never went recently.  For some reason that side of Vail Pass warms up a lot.


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> It was cool.  I'll have to try it again sometime when the bowls are open.  I was surprised how large the village is and how not large the front side is.  I guess I was expecting a bigger place, but it was small enough that you could really hit much of the terrain (sans bowls) in one day.  I was there the 2nd to last day of the season and they were selling 5-packs for next season for $169, what a steal of a deal for terrain of that quality.



Did you make it to LL or AB?


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 18, 2017)

dlague said:


> I was at Loveland and A Basin on Saturday and Sunday and while firm in the early AM by 10 or 11 conditions were stellar.  There is not shortage of snow at either this past weekend.  I posted a trip report with pictures for both resorts.  We will be at both or maybe just A Basin.
> 
> Vail's frontside was becoming toast weeks ago.  One of the reasons we never went recently.  For some reason that side of Vail Pass warms up a lot.


Thanks. Never been to either. Loveland is closer and cheaper so I am thinking of going there (sleeping in Ft Collins). Any reason to not go with that option?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Colorado sounds nice right now!  What did you think of Vail?



Vail's been fun.  May as well do a mini impromptu trip report I guess. It's been bright and sunny for the entire 5 days I've been here, despite constant sunblock I'm still a bit red.  Skied it Easter and today, and the snow loss in just the last 48 hours is staggering.  In fact, I was shocked at the snow loss on one trail I skied today at 2pm and then at 3:30pm!  To show you I'm not exaggerating, here's what most of the trails look like near the bottom.



But higher up, once you get to about 10,000 feet and higher the snow is great soft to slushy spring stuff.  Here's a pic of MidVail today, where looking across the horizon you can see how the snow is very elevation dependent.



Here's a picture of China Bowl on Easter Sunday.  It was its' last day of operation.



Actually, all the bowls were supposed to close Sunday, so it was a pleasant surprise today when I got to the top and had to do a double-take when I saw people heading to Sundown Bowl, so obviously we headed there.

This is toward the bottom of Widges in the Sundown Bowl.  A great route that goes through this little gully at the end.  You really feel like you're out in the middle of nowhere in those Back Bowls.  Total nothingness, especially when you're almost the only people skiing for as far as the eye can see.  Good fun.


Lastly, this was Forever, which starts in SunUp Bowl and quickly jumps over to SunDown Bowl.  The little ant in the pic is the woman.  I was proud of her as usually if she even sees a black diamond sign she heads for the first blue square she sees.  She said this trail was "intimidating" with the sustained steepness, but she did fine.  I learned the history of this trail and how it got it's name, which is a good story.


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2017)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Thanks. Never been to either. Loveland is closer and cheaper so I am thinking of going there (sleeping in Ft Collins). Any reason to not go with that option?



You can get A Basin tickets for $61 or if I am there I can get you 30% off or even 2 for 1 if we find another person.  PM me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 18, 2017)

dlague said:


> Did you make it to LL or AB?



Going to both towards the end of the trip.  Was supposed to go there first, but when Vail announced they were shutting down the Back Bowls and Blue Sky Basin on Sunday, I rejiggered the entire schedule.  Blue Sky Basin is unreal.  I imagine on a powder day it would be some of the premier terrain in North America.   The fact that it takes a while to get there, that there's absolutely zero facilities whatsoever, and that there's no beginner terrain, all help keep the masses away, which just makes it even better.


----------



## dlague (Apr 18, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Going to both towards the end of the trip.  Was supposed to go there first, but when Vail announced they were shutting down the Back Bowls and Blue Sky Basin on Sunday, I rejiggered the entire schedule.  Blue Sky Basin is unreal.  I imagine on a powder day it would be some of the premier terrain in North America.   The fact that it takes a while to get there, that there's absolutely zero facilities whatsoever, and that there's no beginner terrain, all help keep the masses away, which just makes it even better.



We only skied there once this year and never made it over there.  Something to do next year I guess.  I heard it is pretty nice!  We skied Sun Up and Sun Down and covered much of the front side.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 19, 2017)

I love Blue Sky Basin.  Worth the "trip" to get there, especially for a PA boy like me.  You take 2 lifts to get there, then ski a wide open bowl, and another lift to the goods.  The best part of Blue Sky Basin is there is solid intermediate terrain there as well as some great expert terrain.


----------



## dlague (Apr 19, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I love Blue Sky Basin.  Worth the "trip" to get there, especially for a PA boy like me.  You take 2 lifts to get there, then ski a wide open bowl, and another lift to the goods.  The best part of Blue Sky Basin is there is solid intermediate terrain there as well as some great expert terrain.



Something to look forward to next year!  Onward to LL and AB  for now!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 19, 2017)

I've never waited in a long line at Blue Sky.  Now getting out of there at the end of the day can be PIA, but that's easily avoidable.  Easily one of my favorite areas of Vail.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Going to both towards the end of the trip.  Was supposed to go there first, but when Vail announced they were shutting down the Back Bowls and Blue Sky Basin on Sunday, I rejiggered the entire schedule.  Blue Sky Basin is unreal.  I imagine on a powder day it would be some of the premier terrain in North America.   The fact that it takes a while to get there, that there's absolutely zero facilities whatsoever, and that there's no beginner terrain, all help keep the masses away, which just makes it even better.



You do have the small "lodge" on top Belle's Camp


----------



## jimk (Apr 19, 2017)

Smellytele said:


> You do have the small "lodge" on top Belle's Camp



...with one of several free BBQ grilling areas for do it yourselfers at Vail.  





There are some choke points in Blue Sky Basin that can be unpleasant on busy days, but my impressions are generally favorable too.   I chuckle at folks who bad mouth Vail as a ski area.  Coming from my part of the country it's a huge wonderland of skiing.  Frontside has tons of runs including classic 1960-70s super wide groomer boulevards, but also bump runs, parks, and some trees.  Backside has the famous bowls, which on a good day are pretty extraordinary and not something you get to ski just anywhere.  Blue Sky is newer and has kind of has a retro/natural MRG feel with lots of glades and narrow trails that go with the topography.  Vail imparts a feeling of spaciousness, but on any given day there are a lot of humans out there with you.  At various points you'll see a crowd of people congregating and realize this.


----------



## dlague (Apr 19, 2017)

jimk said:


> ...with one of several free BBQ grilling areas for do it yourselfers at Vail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were there for only one day and never really focused on one area.  It is huge.  We were there on New Years day and it was practically a ghost town until they herded the cattle back to town at the end of the day.  We had hoped to make it there more often but it was always easier to hit Breck or A Basin and sprinkle a little Loveland and Keystone in the mix.

Like I mentioned earlier, lots to look forward to next season.  We will get 40 days or so in and I feel we barely scratched the surface.  The biggest challenge has been to remove the intimidation factor from my wife.  She would try almost any run in New England but here I have been having to ease her into steeper terrain.  Looks like Blue Sky would have been a good place for her to ski.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Going to both towards the end of the trip.  Was supposed to go there first, but when Vail announced they were shutting down the Back Bowls and Blue Sky Basin on Sunday, I rejiggered the entire schedule.  Blue Sky Basin is unreal.  I imagine on a powder day it would be some of the premier terrain in North America.   The fact that it takes a while to get there, that there's absolutely zero facilities whatsoever, and that there's no beginner terrain, all help keep the masses away, which just makes it even better.



Whats the end of the trip?  Heading out tonight, and the only for sure plans are Mary Jane Saturday.  Was really considering hitting Loveland either Thursday or Friday.   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 19, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Whats the end of the trip?  Heading out tonight, and the only for sure plans are Mary Jane Saturday.  Was really considering hitting Loveland either Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



At Loveland:

Bumps under Chair 4 were skiing great.  Steeps under Chair 1 skied well in the afternoon but was very firm in the morning.  Runs from chair 9 were also really good in the afternoon.  Trees off Chair 8 are in great shape too in the afternoon.  However, there will be no significant warm up in the mountains to soften things up.  Will be interesting to see how the few inches of new snow plays out for Friday.  Friday will feel like Winter up in those hills!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 19, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Whats the end of the trip?  Heading out tonight, and the only for sure plans are Mary Jane Saturday.  Was really considering hitting Loveland either Thursday or Friday.




Leaving Sunday.

Got a great lesson in why Vail is toast early.  Just took a scenic drive around the mountains from Vail, to Minturn, to Leadville, to Copper Mountain and back, and while it was just nuking snow atop and at the base of Copper (30 degrees base) it was raining at the base of Vail and 38 degrees.  The difference between a 10,000 foot base and about a 8,800 foot has made a big difference with the recent weather being so warm, I could see from the highway Copper (though closed) still has 100% coverage to the bottom.


----------



## dlague (Apr 19, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Leaving Sunday.
> 
> Got a great lesson in why Vail is toast early.  Just took a scenic drive around the mountains from Vail, to Minturn, to Leadville, to Copper Mountain and back, and while it was just nuking snow atop and at the base of Copper (30 degrees base) it was raining at the base of Vail and 38 degrees.  The difference between a 10,000 foot base and about a 8,800 foot has made a big difference with the recent weather being so warm, I could see from the highway Copper (though closed) still has 100% coverage to the bottom.


Makes a big difference at Loveland and A Basin too!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 20, 2017)

Well looky here!

https://opensnow.com/dailysnow/colorado/post/8619

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 20, 2017)

Awesome! Hitting Abasin Sat and Sun


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 20, 2017)

dlague said:


> Well looky here!
> 
> https://opensnow.com/dailysnow/colorado/post/8619
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Better late than never!


----------



## dlague (Apr 21, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Better late than never!


I will take it for this weekend!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 21, 2017)

^ Leaving in about 5 minutes for either Loveland or A-Basin, will decide on the road. Looks like about 6 to 8 inches down so far.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 21, 2017)

Finally a Powder day in colorado. Snow stake @ loveland says 7.5 inches, but it lies, there's gotta be a solid 10" out there. Simply fantastic.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 21, 2017)

nice... Loveland on a Powder is killer.  I be the Chair 1 Expert terrain is great today.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 21, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Finally a Powder day in colorado. Snow stake @ loveland says 7.5 inches, but it lies, there's gotta be a solid 10" out there. Simply fantastic.




In my 3 winters of skiing there they underreport more often than not! Nice good for you!


----------



## dlague (Apr 21, 2017)

Damn!  Good for you!  Hope to be there tomorrow afternoon.  If not then A Basin for sure on Sunday.  Powder will be gone but the new snow will be nice!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 21, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Finally a Powder day in colorado. Snow stake @ loveland says 7.5 inches, but it lies, there's gotta be a solid 10" out there. Simply fantastic.


Both LL and AB are awesome on Powder days.  So spread out that there are so many places to get fresh tracks.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 22, 2017)

dlague said:


> Both LL and AB are awesome on Powder days.  So spread out that there are so many places to get fresh tracks.



Second-to-last run of the day we went to the top, and there were still plenty of fresh lines, and you didnt even need to ski or hike very far either.  It snowed all day until about 3pm, just a fantastic day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 22, 2017)

Last day of the trip was today at A-Basin, and thus ends the 2016-2017 ski season for me.  On to gardening, trout fishing, hiking, and biking.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 24, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Finally a Powder day in colorado. Snow stake @ loveland says 7.5 inches, but it lies, there's gotta be a solid 10" out there. Simply fantastic.



I was there as well and was getting knee deep shots of fresh in the woods between chairs 1 and 6.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 24, 2017)

Winter Park (Mary Jane) along with Loveland was in spectacular shape.  Pano and Challanger  were the picks.  Eagle Wind was in action too but never got over there.  The upside being there is still more to explore next season.  WP is definitely a favorite now.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 24, 2017)

4aprice said:


> I was there as well and was getting knee deep shots of fresh in the woods between chairs 1 and 6.



Even though it was only about 8" or 9", it was one of the best ski days I've had in the last few years.  Weather was perfect.  

While I dont regret trying A-Basin the next day, I wish I just went back to Loveland instead, as A-Basin was entirely tracked out, and frankly I liked Loveland better than A-Basin anyway.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2017)

4aprice said:


> I was there as well and was getting knee deep shots of fresh in the woods between chairs 1 and 6.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



We were there Saturday getting there around 1.  My son had a lacrosse game, but we decided last minute to pack the ski gear and head to Loveland since we knew Sunday would be warmer.  While all the powder was tracked out, there was some nice powder chop in areas and it skied like mid Winter and most of the trails skied soft and quiet,  Saturday at A Basin was super fast firm yet edgeable in the AM and great for arcing turns.  Stuff not groomed had peel away powder chop that had a crusty layer.  By 11 the walls were skiing great.  As things warmed up the groomers were perfect until about 2 where closer to the base things were getting a little slower.  East wall snow was skiing great for our last run shortly after 2 but it was getting heavy.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 24, 2017)

Before I forget, thanks to everyone who gave advice in this thread.  The trip was awesome and a great way to end the ski season.

  After doing this two years in a row (Utah 2016, Colorado 2017), I highly recommend Easter ski trips to close out the year and get some extra quality days on snow.  *It's definitely going to be an every year thing for us now.*  You get some of the best snow the west has to offer and there are zero crowds.  Last year in Utah we skied 6 resorts and never had lift lines.  This year in Colorado we skied 5 days and the only resort that had lift lines was Arapahoe Basin, and even then it was no worse than a normal (non-holiday) east coast weekend.   Next year?  California?  Montana? Back to Utah?  Who knows.....


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 24, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Before I forget, thanks to everyone who gave advice in this thread.  The trip was awesome and a great way to end the ski season.
> 
> After doing this two years in a row (Utah 2016, Colorado 2017), I highly recommend Easter ski trips to close out the year and get some extra quality days on snow.  *It's definitely going to be an every year thing for us now.*  You get some of the best snow the west has to offer and there are zero crowds.  Last year in Utah we skied 6 resorts and never had lift lines.  This year in Colorado we skied 5 days and the only resort that had lift lines was Arapahoe Basin, and even then it was no worse than a normal (non-holiday) east coast weekend.   Next year?  California?  Montana? Back to Utah?  Who knows.....



I've been saying this for years.  March and April are the best months out there and it gives one something to look forward to all season even if its not so good back here.  Got 14 days in the Rockies this season and will be looking to at least match that next season.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Apr 24, 2017)

Had an awesome 2 days at ABASIN this weekend. Just wish I had applied sunscreen more regularly and liberally. Pass the aloe.

Big thanks to dlague for the BOGO deal Sunday. Nice to meet you.


----------



## dlague (Apr 24, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> Before I forget, thanks to everyone who gave advice in this thread.  The trip was awesome and a great way to end the ski season.
> 
> After doing this two years in a row (Utah 2016, Colorado 2017), I highly recommend Easter ski trips to close out the year and get some extra quality days on snow.  *It's definitely going to be an every year thing for us now.*  You get some of the best snow the west has to offer and there are zero crowds.  Last year in Utah we skied 6 resorts and never had lift lines.  This year in Colorado we skied 5 days and the only resort that had lift lines was Arapahoe Basin, and even then it was no worse than a normal (non-holiday) east coast weekend.   Next year?  California?  Montana? Back to Utah?  Who knows.....



Plus starting in March I-70 is a piece of cake!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 24, 2017)

Ski2LiveLive2Ski said:


> Had an awesome 2 days at ABASIN this weekend. Just wish I had applied sunscreen more regularly and liberally. Pass the aloe.



I was at A-Basin on Saturday and DID use sunblock in the morning, and I still have a goggle tan! Sun was deceivingly potent that day.




dlague said:


> Plus *starting in March I-70 is a piece of cake!*



Not Friday morning it wasn't.  Didn't start skiing at Loveland until almost 10:30 because some idiots decided to play bumber cars at the summit of Vail Pass.   Eastbound lanes shut down for about 40 minutes until accident cleared.  And the roads honestly weren't even that bad at all.  A little icy, but almost all the snow was plowed to pavement.   I got a good dose of appreciation for that TGR thread, that highway must be near intolerable for much of the winter.  I could definitely see it being at least a consideration factor if it was a coin-toss between skiing I-70 corridor mountains and someplace else for vacation.


----------



## dlague (Apr 25, 2017)

Well isn't this special!  Should be pretty sweet this Friday.

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/...ek-for-parts-of-colorado-a-basin-and-loveland

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 25, 2017)

dlague said:


> Well isn't this special!  Should be pretty sweet this Friday.
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2017/...ek-for-parts-of-colorado-a-basin-and-loveland
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Jane's still open as well.  You should check it out , they had full cover last weekend and this will be it for them. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2017)

It's just not stopping - full on Winter mode!  Will be there tomorrow.

http://www.onthesnow.com/colorado/arapahoe-basin-ski-area/longterm-weather.html?epochDay=17283


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 27, 2017)

^  Go to Loveland instead.   Was skiing significantly better than A-Basin a few days ago when I was there, and has received even more snow than A-Basin has since then.


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2017)

BenedictGomez said:


> ^  Go to Loveland instead.   Was skiing significantly better than A-Basin a few days ago when I was there, and has received even more snow than A-Basin has since then.


Season pass for A Basin.  However may use a 2 for 1 at Loveland.

Sunday was pretty darn good at A Basin and generally skis awesome when there is powder.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## 4aprice (Apr 27, 2017)

dlague said:


> View attachment 22535



Hard to believe that a week ago I was skiing full coverage, even powder a week ago tomorrow, and today the boat is in the water for the summer and we might actually take it out this weekend.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Apr 27, 2017)

4aprice said:


> Hard to believe that a week ago I was skiing full coverage, even powder a week ago tomorrow, and today the boat is in the water for the summer and we might actually take it out this weekend.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



It is getting down right cold here in the Springs.  High of 32 for Saturday and potential for 5-8 inches of snow at lower elevations well low for here - I am at ~7000 feet.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2017)

Looking more and more like worth a stop at Abasin in a few weeks. I'm assuming LL will close by then right?


----------



## Jcb890 (Apr 27, 2017)

How late in the season is A-Basin open?


----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> How late in the season is A-Basin open?




I'm guessing Memorial Day at the very least. Maybe into June???


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 28, 2017)

I would imagine June 4th is the "published" date, but they usually extend a weekend or 2 after if the snow and crowds are still there.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 28, 2017)

snoseek said:


> Looking more and more like worth a stop at Abasin in a few weeks. I'm assuming LL will close by then right?



Loveland Ski Area will close Sunday, May 7 for the 2016/2017 season


----------



## dlague (Apr 28, 2017)

A Basin is going to June 11th at this time Loveland last weekend is next weekend

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 29, 2017)

I'll probably do an abasin day on the way through....then again if Pali is done by then I'll save my ticket money and apply it to Mammoth


----------



## dlague (Apr 29, 2017)

snoseek said:


> I'll probably do an abasin day on the way through....then again if Pali is done by then I'll save my ticket money and apply it to Mammoth


It more than likely will be.  They get concerned about sheering.   They closed it around end of May last year. 

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Apr 30, 2017)

It depends on snow melt. They had a big wet slide from undermining several years ago that killed someone on Pali. They instituted more restrictive observation practices now. It often closes with a lot of snow still in it 


Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Apr 30, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> It depends on snow melt. They had a big wet slide from undermining several years ago that killed someone on Pali. They instituted more restrictive observation practices now. It often closes with a lot of snow still in it
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


Yup it did last year in May when they closed it.  So far it has been clod enough but it will warm up.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jimmywilson69 (May 19, 2017)

A-Basin reporting 21" the last 24 hours.  Pali Chair and terrain are opening today through Sunday.  Potentially longer if snow pack is stable.


----------



## dlague (May 19, 2017)

jimmywilson69 said:


> A-Basin reporting 21" the last 24 hours.  Pali Chair and terrain are opening today through Sunday.  Potentially longer if snow pack is stable.



This should help to keep A Basin open well into June.  But it will melt!  Right now skiing is like mid winter.  But what do I know - boots not on the ground today.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (May 19, 2017)

dlague said:


> This should help to keep A Basin open well into June.  But it will melt!  Right now skiing is like mid winter.  But what do I know - boots not on the ground today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Lol


----------

